# Snell and Atherton spokeshave history?



## TonyWard (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi

I am trying to establish some history of Snell and Atherton spokeshaves, a web search suggests they are leatherworking tools? any information would be gratefully received, thank you,

Thanks to Martin who uploaded the two images,

Tony Ward


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)




----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)




----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

I've included those photos here, Tony.

To post the picture directly you need to enclose the image path with exclamation mark.

Example:
!http://www.tonyward.org/images/stories/spoke shave2.jpg!

Hope this helps


----------



## pete57 (Jan 22, 2009)

I am in possession of 3 Snell and Atherton heel shaves, #4,5,6 and hopefully a #7. I do not know how they work in leather but they are great to hollow out chair seats. I am practicing with them for a long awaited windsor chair class I will be taking the first of May. I live in PA not far from Amish country and those people still to this day make all the shoes, and harnesses for the horse and buggies. I see them all the time at auctions and vintage tool shows.

The Snell & Atherton have markings that let you know they are authintic like there is a circle on the blade looking at the bottom of the tool and it will have a star and the words Snell& Atherton stamped ove the star within the circle and at the furthest point of the handle there will ba a start cast on the outter rim.

Well in your quest if you run across anyone who has blade replacements for the #4,5,6,and 7 please let me know. I also am having a time getting pictures up. I have dial up????


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Have you checked Hock for replacement blades? I am not sure if they are the right size or profile.

http://www.hocktools.com/products.htm

I found this on Google from a historical perspective

http://books.google.com/books?id=acy4D9TFyQ8C&pg=RA1-PA690&lpg=RA1-PA690&dq=Snell+and+Atherton+replacement+blade&source=bl&ots=5WkWeyGuyR&sig=1PobiMaMnWNUq8dwA5HX6JEmWqE&hl=en&ei=x27ASZ3oOcS2twfk1dle&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=2&ct=result


----------



## Morris_of_Oz (Apr 16, 2016)

I am currently looking at making some new blades for my Snell & Atherton heel shaves to use for woodworking.

I've started compiling data for the different types of shaves, but discovered that there are some differences between the ages of the shaves. Does anyone have a few of these handy that they can take the time to measure up and post here or over in the Australian forums?

http://www.woodworkforums.com/f163/snell-atherton-heel-shave-204288#post1946096

Thanks very much,

Craig


----------



## bbc0 (Nov 7, 2017)

Hi,
I just noticed this old post. I am a retired woodworker, custom furniture maker and I have been a collector of S&N shaves for about 40 years and have 2 almost complete sets. I also have a new old stock No6 cutter. All of these items are now for sale. Contact me for more info.
Barry


----------

